# Starter surf baitcaster reel



## Bethebush (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm wanting some advice as to what reel to buy for surf fishing? I have a couple spinning outfits now but would like to get a baitcaster style for more distance to get out there in the second gut of the surf. I've read several of the threads on here about the Penn 525 mag and abu Garcia 7000. I'm looking at 17-20lb mono and 275 -300yrds or 300 yards of power pro 65lb for this reel. I would like to stay around the $150 or less if this is posibile. I would be open to buying something used if I could find it. Any info would be appreciated


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

if your wanting distance..........ide learn to cast ......rather then replace your equipment......if your spinin gear is of good quality.....
switching to baitcasters is not the answer.........now if ur just wanting to learn ....find someone that can teach you the ins and outs of the reel........it was not till i understood how it worked was i able to control it.....the better ur cast is ...the more controlable distance youll gain


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Your best bet and still one of my all time favorite reels are the Daiwa slsh 20 or 30 or the shv 20 or 30 and being your starting out I would go with the 20. If you post a want to buy thread in the marketplace I am sure someone has one or the other they would sell. If not they do turn up now and then anyway, or you can buy one new I think still for $119 that is what I would do I have models of each that are 10 years old and still function like new! Good luck, SNDFLEE


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

As Hooked Up suggested, learn technique first......In fact, with braided line and the proper spinning reel/rod with a fishing type cast, I can achieve greater distance than with conventional gear........not necessarily true for others.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Daiwa Sealine X 20SHA... look no further for the purpose of fishing. Fill with 17# mono but don't forget to install the brakes, at least one red one on the flat side.


----------



## Bethebush (Jun 21, 2011)

Dsuf how far we talking with spinning gear ? I would be happy with 80yrds. I'm just looking to get out in the gut around panama city beach year.


----------

